# Form-Option-Feld mit mehreren Werten



## Ec16 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche so was wie hier:
http://www.webmasterwork.com/page/29391-option-feld-mit-mehreren-werten-uebergeben.html

Nur leider habe ich ein Form Script welches Templates besitzt und in diesen kann ich kein PHP einbauen.
Kann mir dabei jemand helfen oder Tipps geben wie ich es anders hin bekomme?
Brauche wie in dem anderen Thema schon geschrieben z.B. ein DropDown Feld welches mehrere Optionen hat und pro Option 2 Werte übergeben werden.

Beispiel:
Code:
<option value="123" value="abc">Test</option>


Danke
Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe freuen.


----------



## tombe (11. Juni 2013)

Du könntest alle Werte in ein VALUE schreiben und sie durch ein von dir festgelegtes Trennzeichen (hier "*~*") trennen.


```
<option value="111~aaa~222~bbb">Test</option>
```

Es muss natürlich sicher sein, das das Trennzeichen nicht selber vorkommt aber das sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## tombe (11. Juni 2013)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich nicht weiß welche Möglichkeiten du hast bzw. wie die Seite aussieht die dahinter steckt!


----------



## tombe (11. Juni 2013)

Nun ganz ohne PHP (eventuell reicht sogar schon Javascript) wirst du nicht auskommen.

Zum Trennen könntest du z.B. exlpode verwenden, das Teilt einen String anhand eines definierten Trennzeichens und erzeugt daraus ein Array.


```
$option = explode("~", $_POST["deine_liste"]);
echo $option[0];
echo $option[1];
```


----------

